# Admiral



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Pictured at Genoa july 2002 ,ADMIRAL was the old DDR Neptun built 1963 RoPF/TF WARNEMUNDE; bow door;two side doors(one port one starboard).
After bankrupticy of the Italiam ferry line T.R.I.S she has had few time of life
and probably scrapped end 2003.


----------

